# Columpiarse



## krolaina

Hola a todos:

Querría que me ayudaseis a encontrar el equivalente para" columpiarse", que significa algo así como "no te equivoques", "no alucines", "no digas tonterías".



> *4. *prnl. Equivocarse con cierta sensación de ridículo.


 
Os pongo algún ejemplo para que se entienda mejor:

"No te columpies que no siempre tienes razón"
"Aquél tío se ha columpiado al querer ligarse a esa tía"

Espero que se entienda...a estas horas no se me ocurre más.

¿Algún equivalente en italiano?

Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... forse _fraintendere_ o _equivocare_. Ho trovato anche 'fare una gaffe', ma non si adatta molto ai tuoi esempi.


----------



## Azzurra

Ciao! Anch'io guardando il significato sul dizionario, tradurrei: "commettere un gaffe", "farla grossa" ecc... Ma poi negli esempi tradurrei con un significato simile a "non essere troppo convinto", "non fare il fenomeno"... (anche se a dire il vero, d'impatto la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata in un italiano un po' poco ortodosso: "non fare il figo"... ) Però non credo che siano pienamente aderenti al senso originale del verbo...


----------



## mimmi

Ciao Krolaina,

io credo che il significato "poco ortodosso" che ha proposto Azzurra é quello che piú corrisponde al "no te columpies" o, per lo meno a como l'ho sempre usato io in Spagna.

Nei tuoi esempi: "No fare il f..(in veneto, direbbero , "Non stare a fare il f...)non sempre hai ragione".
"Quel tipo ha fatto il f...volendo abbordare(si usa oggigiorno?..sono out in materia) quella ragazza".

Anche " Non fare lo sbruffone" potrebbe andare bene.
Ciao !!!

Mimmi


----------



## neutrino2

Quindi _columpiarse_ non vorrebbe proprio dire sbagliarsi/fare qualcosa di male, ma mettersi in mostra/cercare di fare bella figura, sottintendendo che i risultati non sono poi quelli sperati... o qualcosa del genere?


----------



## mimmi

No, non vuol dire sbagliarsi, ma "esagerare", "fare il F.." appunto volendo mettersi in mostra, fare lo sbruffone, anche se poi i risultati non sono quelli desiderati.

Da cosa deriva?Non so:"columpio" é il dondolo, l'altalena, "columpiarse" quindi dondolarsi..
Forse non ti dondolare tanto che cadi....liberissima interpretazione.
A me l'espressione ricorda quella molto usata in Andalucia: "te has colado"..

Ciao


----------



## Azzurra

Ah, ecco perché... quindi non c'è reale corrispondenza tra quello che dice il dizionario e l'uso pratico invece... Quindi anche " non te la tirare" potrebbe funzionare... Forse è un regionalismo però...


----------



## mimmi

No Azzurra, "non te la tirare.." secondo me non é proprio "no te columpies"..
Sono peró sfumature linguistiche...


----------



## neutrino2

"Tirarsela" significa piuttosto vantarsi di una certa cosa, o credersi chissà chi (altra espressione di cui mi piacerebbe trovare un equivalente in spagnolo ). 

Ipotesi:

Se la tira = va de sobrado.

Che ne dite?


----------



## Azzurra

Sì effetivamente si perde una parte di significato con "non te la tirare"... Tienes razón


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> "Tirarsela" significa piuttosto vantarsi di una certa cosa, o credersi chissà chi (altra espressione di cui mi piacerebbe trovare un equivalente in spagnolo ).
> 
> Ipotesi:
> 
> Se la tira = va de sobrado.
> 
> Che ne dite?


 
Hola Neu:

¿tirárselas?  

La verdad es que no me suena. A lo mejor te confundes con "dárselas", que en según que contexto puede ser equivalente a "ir de sobrado".

Por otro lado "sobrarse" sí puede ser un equivalente a columpiarse, aunque por norma general, decirle a alguien "te has sobrado" es un reproche un pelín más fuerte que "te has columpiado".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

No, Ant, tirarsela è italiano... 

Me estaba preguntando si "ir de sobrado" significa creerse ser más de lo que uno es, ser un presumido, etc...

Puede ser?


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> No, Ant, tirarsela è italiano...
> 
> Me estaba preguntando si "ir de sobrado" significa creerse ser más de lo que uno es, ser un presumido, etc...
> 
> Puede ser?


 
Ah, perdona. Tengo un jaleo con los idiomas . 

Sí, "ir de sobrado" significa eso que se cree más de lo que es o de lo que puede hacer, es algo negativo. Por ejemplo: 

- XXX dijo que podía terminar el trabajo a las cinco, no le dio tiempo y le cayó una bronca del jefe. 

- Eso le pasa por ir de sobrado. (o también, "la verdad es que se columpió bastante")

¿entonces "tirarselas" en italiano sería lo mismo que "ir de sobrado" en español?

Ojo, que en español si quitamos el "de" (ir sobrado) es algo positivo. Por ejemplo: Supongamos que en el Tour llega uno y se escapa en la montaña con mucha fuerza y deja a los demás tirados, el comentarista podría decir "XXX va sobrado", es decir, tiene fuerzas de sobra para ganar a todos.

No sé si al final te estoy liando más. 

SAludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Antpax said:


> ¿entonces "tirarselas" en italiano sería lo mismo que "ir de sobrado" en español?



Yo diría que sí, pero es *tirarsela*, sin la s final.

En el ejemplo que tú pones del jefe, en italiano quedaría bien decir *Ha voluto fare il figo...* , pero no tanto *Se la tira...*

Total, me parece entender que no hay una equivalencia perfecta 

*tirarsela = ir de sobrado* y *fare il figo = columpiarse*

pero hemos dado unos ejemplos que ayudan.

Otra cosa más (así la lío un poco más yo también, Ant ): tirarsela puede tener otro sentido completamente distinto (por lo menos por el Norte de Italia), es decir traer mala suerte. Ejemplo:

Continuava a dire che avrebbe piovuto il giorno dell'inaugurazione e alla fine è successo davvero: se l'è tirata!

Aquí creo que _tirare_ viene de _attirare,_ es decir atraer, en este caso mala suerte.

EDIT: Pensándolo un poco más, quizaś en tu ejemplo vaya bien *tirarsela *también, pero de esta forma: Vedi cosa succede a tirarsela sempre? O algo por el estilo... Lo que quiero decir es que en este ejemplo el tío  no ha cumplido una acción concreta "tirandosela", sino es su manera de ser en general. No sé si se entiende...
En resumidas cuentas las equivalencias *tirarsela = ir de sobrado* y *fare il figo = columpiarse *pueden ser una buena guía y a veces pueden valer las dos, pero, como siempre, lo mejor es escuchar estas expresiones, dichas por nativos, en los distintos contextos y usarlas consecuentemente.

Qué opináis? Me he pasado con lo de teorizar?
Kro,  dónde te has escondido ?


----------



## mimmi

Cuando alguien en italiano "se la tira" es que tiene un actitud un poco snob, un poco con "la puzza sotto il naso", alguien engreído, que se cree un "figo".

¿En español?vaya, no se me ocurre ninguna expresión..


----------



## krolaina

Kro está escondida leyendo todo lo que escribís, Neu

(Y eso que Ant todavía no os ha contado "il doppio senso" de "tirar", pero ya llegará, ya...).

Una cosita: Tirárselas (español) es perfectamente válido, Anti. Si yo te digo "cómo te las tiras" a que te suena ya más?.

Ya voy pillando los equivalentes, gracias a todos.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Kro está escondida leyendo todo lo que escribís, Neu
> 
> (Y eso que Ant todavía no os ha contado "il doppio senso" de "tirar", pero ya llegará, ya...).
> 
> Una cosita: Tirárselas (español) es perfectamente válido, Anti. Si yo te digo "cómo te las tiras" a que te suena ya más?.
> 
> Ya voy pillando los equivalentes, gracias a todos.


 
Pues la verdad es que no, Krol, sigue sin sonarme, será tema de barrios. Si oigo "cómo te las tiras", pensaría en el otro sentido .

Saludos.

Ant

Krolaina, anda que no eres mala , que en este foro todavía me queda algo de buena fama.  Ya te pillaré, ya.


----------



## mimmi

"Como te la tiras", en plural podría llegar a ser un poco "una columpiada"...ops

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> "Como te la tiras", en plural podría llegar a ser un poco "una columpiada"...ops
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
Essato


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que están columpiándose.

Esta frase: "No te columpies que no siempre tienes razón" del primer post, me parece que no es correcta, o al menos que ha sido mal interpretada. Su significado es "Ten cuidado, no vaya a ser que te columpies, que te recuerdo que te sueles equivocar" Nada que ver con "Fare il figo" y se han ido todos del tema siguiendola.

Columpiarse /En este sentido) es meter la pata de una forma clamorosa y rozando el ridículo, se usa mucho en ambiente de trabajo, de forma coloquial, cuando le dices a los compañeros que estuviste diez minutos hablando con el jefe y al final todos los informes que le pasaste como tu gran aporte al negocio se habían desestimado una semana antes y tú eras el único que ni se habías enterado.


----------



## mimmi

E perché scusa: non si puó dire in questo caso "fare il figo"????

Hai fatto troppo il figo e hai fatto una figura di m...

A mi me parece que en italiano suene...


----------



## neutrino2

krolaina said:


> (Y eso que Ant todavía no os ha contado "il doppio senso" de "tirar", pero ya llegará, ya...).


 
Por lo que se refiere a mí, ya he metido la pata una vez con este doble sentido , no me voy a equivocar más!!!!

Según el DRAE, el sentido de _columpiar _que nos atañe es *equivocarse con cierta sensación de ridículo*, que entonces sería lo que dice Neuro.

Pero de esta forma no entiendo la frase de Krolaina del principio: No te columpies que no siempre tienes razón. En italiano no tendría sentido: Non sbagliarti/Non fare una figuraccia/Non fare una gaffe, che non hai sempre ragione.

Estoy super confundida!!!!!


----------



## Azzurra

Non so, nella frase di Kro, continua a sembrarmi più appropriata "non fare troppo il figo", come dice Mimmi... Nella frase di Neuro, mi sembra però che cambi la prospettiva: non si enfatizza tanto sull'ilarità, ma sul fatto che si è fatta la figura "dello scemo di turno"... Sono l'unico "scemo del villaggio" che ha lavorato una settimana inutilmente...


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Por lo que se refiere a mí, ya he metido la pata una vez con este doble sentido , no me voy a equivocar más!!!!
> 
> Según el DRAE, el sentido de _columpiar _que nos atañe es *equivocarse con cierta sensación de ridículo*, que entonces sería lo que dice Neuro.
> 
> Pero de esta forma no entiendo la frase de Krolaina del principio: No te columpies que no siempre tienes razón. En italiano no tendría sentido: Non sbagliarti/Non fare una figuraccia/Non fare una gaffe, che non hai sempre ragione.
> 
> Estoy super confundida!!!!!


 
Tranqui, a ver si consigo explicártelo, aunque voy con algo de prisa. También te digo que el ejemplo de Krol no ha sido el más afortunado (no te enfades Krol, que es así).

"Columpiarse" es lo que tú dices "equivocarse con cierta sensación de ridículo", o lo que es lo mismo "cagarla". Por ejemplo "te columpiaste al decir que si el Madrid ganaba la liga te raparías la cabeza" o "XXXX se columpió con el jefe cuando aseguró que las ventas subirían y han bajado un 15%" o "XXX se columpió cuando le dijo a su mujer que estaba en una reunión con YYY, cuando ella ya sabía que era mentira".

Creo que el ejemplo de Krol va en el sentido de "ten cuidado no vayas a columpiarte", pero tampoco lo tengo muy claro. También puede ser que lo esté usando en el sentido de "no lo flipes tanto" o "no seas tan flipado", que iría en el sentido de "ir de sobrado", pero lo tendrá que explicar ella.

Realmente, son dos significados distintos, por lo que me imagino que en italiano tendrá dos traducciones distintas.

Bueno, espero haber aclarado algo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Antpax said:


> o lo que es lo mismo "cagarla"



Ant, me da vergüenza decirlo, pero con esto me has aclarado mucho! Puede que tengamos la misma clase de amigos tú y yo... 

Entonces en español el sentido de columpiarse es un poco más amplio, usándose tanto en tus ejemplos como en el de Kro. Vale, creo que estoy entendiendo, como prueba final lo voy a usar en distintas situaciones, a ver que cara pone la gente . 
No, desde luego no tengo mucha vergüenza...


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Ant, me da vergüenza decirlo, pero con esto me has aclarado mucho! Puede que tengamos la misma clase de amigos tú y yo...
> 
> Entonces en español el sentido de columpiarse es un poco más amplio, usándose tanto en tus ejemplos como en el de Kro. Vale, creo que estoy entendiendo, como prueba final lo voy a usar en distintas situaciones, a ver que cara pone la gente .
> No, desde luego no tengo mucha vergüenza...


 
¿y por qué te va a dar vergüenza? Yo creo que que conocer todos los registros del idioma, aunque eso sí hay ciertas cosas que no hay que usar salvo que estés muy seguro.


----------

